# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  corejava fundamental ebook is here

## satya5321

corejava fundamental ebook GET HERE

----------


## bairagi

let me seed link

----------


## dombo

please give me the link

----------


## preetikashukla

tq for the book

----------


## andersonk1271

Thanks for sharing this book. I was searching for this book from many times but i was not able to get it. I am learning Core Java and planning to appear for Certification exam next month so this book will really help me. Keep posting !

----------


## drkk

cmpletely the best of the world

----------

